# Lets help spread the word about MIMB via Readers Rides!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

[email protected]

Everyone start sending in photos to readers rides in all the major magazines, and BE sure to put that you have MudInMyBlood.com Snorkels or used the instructions, anything, just put our name in their somehow!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Will do as soon as I get home this evening! Dang government computers!! lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

well they like MIMB


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I sent in pics of my bike and when i sent the one with the temp gauge it has the MIMB sticker visible.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

how are we going to know we made it? does anyone buy this magazine?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It says they will contact you if they put it in.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

woohoOO! I'll send mine in tonight. hopefully they'll appreciate a super clean bike.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

pics sent!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Sent Mine :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i submitted mine as well. plugged the site and told them what we're all about.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I sent about 5 or 6 pics in I think. Made sure to send in the one of my avatar..lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP send in more pics guys!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

action pics too eh


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sent mine in with brand new shiny pics!!! Got a good MIMB plug in there


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I ain't lettin' NO ONE know I'm hangin' out with a "buncha kawasaki freaks"!!!

:nana:







Yes, I know it's fixin' to get ugly.

:shitfanrt0:



When you want a plug on something like

"America's funniest video's"

"When Good Times Go Bad"

or

"What The H*ll Was He Thinking"


Give me a call, I'm The Man!!!!!!!

artay:






Just sayin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha!! 

I thought maybe we should watch for you on America's Most Wanted... :rockn: 


...just sayin....


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> haha!!
> 
> I thought maybe we should watch for you on America's Most Wanted... :rockn:
> 
> ...


 
Wanted??!!!!!!!

Wanted to go away, Maybe.

LOL!!!!
:haha::haha:


Sandman7655 hooked me up with a few T'S awhile back and I try to sport em' everytime I ride. If you ever spot me in a atv rag, I'm sure it'll be in the "OOPS" section.



Just sayin'


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i just ran across this thread. i never heard back from mudlife magazine


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Me neither...


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Do they have a electronic version online, then you could see the type of pictures they go for, stage a photo op and send them in according to that..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

me either


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just got a call from Brandon Tarter and he was asking me if i had submitted pics of my bike to this mag before he read the details. Turns out that i made in in the Sept Oct edition. i am trying to get my hands on the mag to post the pics and all of it. but they never let me know anything. but brandon read the thing to me and it had my name and my bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome!! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

well got the mag phree's bike is in it also. i am in my deer stand as i type this but will scan the page when i get home and post it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i cant wait to see that


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

congrats guys!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

anything yet?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here you go buddy. This is the scan of the page in the magazine. I have attached a jpg and a pdj so that you could zoom in on the pdf to read the info. this was in the Oct. Nov. Issue.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!
i see they changed the wording to custom snorkels. hah


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im going to Books A million to see if they still have this issue on the shelves

i wonder why mine was changed to "custom snorkels" and yers says mudinmyblood?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome! :rockn: too bad they edited your info though.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

dont know. i even sent them an email asking where i could get the issue since my bike was in it and they did not see the mags around here. but no answer.

that sucks that they changed your info. 

there was a big article in there about CMR Race Team Anything Gos.


----------

